
Crystal Survey 2017 Results - snake_case
https://crystal-lang.org/2017/11/03/2017-crystal-survey-2017-results.html
======
everdev
I remember discovering Crystal 3 or 4 years ago and loving the concept but
waiting for the language and tooling to mature. It looks like years later a
lot of people are still in this same boat.

While Ruby took app development by storm, I feel the pendulum shifted towards
microservices with statically compiled binaries. But Go can be overly
cumbersome for simple projects with a "role your own everything" mentality.

I hope Crystal 1.0 bridges the gap and can provide the portability of compiled
binaries with the beauty and speed of development of Ruby.

------
hawkice
These are useful tools, but for a pre-1.0 language, it might be worth casting
a wider net than people who would even know to take the survey. For instance,
I started writing a command line application in Crystal, and there was some
deeply strange bug with how stdout was handled -- no combination of the
suggested remedies in the github issue fixed my problem, so I stopped writing
it in Crystal. I've never returned to the language -- but that means I didn't
hear about the survey.

~~~
gravypod
I had a similar experience. I spent 2 to 3 hr trying to get a basic dev
environment with an opengl binding setup and I couldn't manage it. Stopped
using it and went back to c.

I'm waiting for the day I can come back.

------
toomanybeersies
> Crystal community is growing rapidly. We’ve got a steady growing user base
> with a lot of new Crystal developers joining every week.

That's an interesting correlation to draw from 35% of developers using Crystal
for less than 1 month. I would draw from it that there's a high amount of
churn in Crystal developers, most developers drop Crystal after a short amount
of time.

~~~
G4BB3R
Agreed. I could not even put in production since it was requiring too much
memory so my droplet in digital ocean was failing to compile. I Had problems
with CORS in Kermal framework, Crecto was crashing for no reason (so I
switched to manually writing mysql queries, but not the ideal) and no one
could help me with those problems. I switched to Elixir/Phoenix and it was
great, but I still want to see Crystal in a few years again, it's a great
language.

